# Ruger SR-556 PROBLEMS



## NWS

I was seriously considering workin' up a deal to buy one of the new Ruger SR-556's.  I was checking the discussion threads on AR15.com and it looks like people are beginning to report bolt carrier tilt problems with their new SR-556's.
They are also reporting that upper receiver wear is starting to occur and to be a concern because of this tilt problem.

I understand that a piston gas system can develop a bolt carrier tilt problem on AR's.  I thought Ruger may have addressed this with their new bolt design however it looks like some people are reporting problems.

Well now I guess I have a good reason to lay off spending big bucks on a new AR.

The more I look at the old battle proven DI system the more I like it.  I suppose I will just hang on to my DI rifle and wait to see what happens on the new Ruger AR.

It wouldn't surprise me if Ruger had a recall which of course they have been famous for in the past.


----------



## georgiaboy

A JP Enterprises VTAC or similar would also be a good choice.  Daniel Defense too if you want turn key.  I haven't owned either, but both have alot of features for the money.


----------



## Nitro

I waited on the SR556 for this reason.

I will be trying a DD AR next.......made in Savannah.


----------



## AR-Trvlr

The one thing that you can take comfort in is that they *will* make it right.  Ruger stands behind their guns like no one else.


----------



## cmshoot

I looked at the Ruger and the Daniel Defense.  Given Ruger's recent track record on recalls on newly developed firearms, I went with the DD.  Lovin' it so far.


----------



## Rolan_Kraps

Remember playing the game "telephone" in grade school?  The internet is like that on steroids.  One person reports something and then it gets blown out of purportion until everone gets their panties in a twist.

Even IF this turns out to be something (and no one is saying it is) Ruger will fix it, at their expense.

I've got about 75 rounds through mine and zero evdience of carrier tilt.

Ruger SR 556













SR 556 Gas Piston


----------



## x-mark

Thats a sharp lookin rifle.

The muzzle attachment looks great.

Not a lot for love ruger's over at Arfcom.


----------



## AR-Trvlr

Rolan_Kraps said:


> I've got about 75 rounds through mine and zero evdience of carrier tilt.



No, but it seems to be broken!  Looket all them parts just layin' there!


----------



## cmshoot

I personally have not heard of any problems directly from the horses's mouth.  The closest I've come to that is some folks that own them telling me that they have problems feeding "lightweight" (like all .223's ain't lightweight!) pills through them, i.e., 40 - 45 grainers and such.  That wouldn't bother me as I never shoot any bullets that light, but could be a concern for folks that want to.


----------

